# hidy huts



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

SO sorry if this is somewhere else - thought I had read about it and now can't find the forum...

Did I see somewhere that wood huts are not good? Is this because of the pine versus aspen thing? Inability to wash them like plastic? etc.

Again, if this is somewhere else, please just direct me!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Wooden huts aren't good because they can harbor mites and it's impossible to sanitize them.

Depending on what kind they are, they can also be an eye hazard and can cause some serious damage.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Wood can harbor mites and it can be a pain to clean, personally I prefer something made of plastics.


----------



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh! The more you know!  I wasn't aware. I'll have to invest in an igloo!


----------



## 1Rayne (Mar 3, 2013)

ok there is some serious information overload on this site lol I seem to do everything ass backwards 
didn't know about the wheel that can pull out toe nails so tossed a brand new wheel and replaced it 
just bought a new "wooden" house now gotta replace that but luckily I can just throw it in a snake enclosure the wheel on the other hand snakes didn't have much use for it hahaha 

thanks for this info I will replace it on the weekend I did disinfect it so I'm safe on mites etc 


live and learn live and learn


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Most people on here dislike wood... I honestly wouldn't put it in the snake tank without freezing it for 3 nights to kill off mites.


----------



## 1Rayne (Mar 3, 2013)

I already did I soaked it first then froze it for a few days


----------

